# Respuestas en el foro



## emm1366

Un saludo cariñoso para todos.

Quisiera conocer su opinión sobre lo siguiente:

Algunos hilos son respondidos con caracter de regaño porque preguntan cosas que ya fueron respondidas en otros hilos. Si seguimos así, en el futuro se acabará el foro porque no habrá más respuestas que dar.

¿Creen que deberíamos ser más flexibles con esto?.

Gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

No creo que el foro se acabe por una cosa así, ya que los idiomas son muy ricos y muy dinámicos, tomando en cuenta regionalismos y un sinfín de dudas idiomáticas que podrían surgir de todos esos factores.

El problema con esto es que he visto muchos "foreros de 1 post" que sólo hacen una pregunta que no les costaba nada buscar en el mismo diccionario de WR, en donde no sólo se pueden encontrar traducciones y definiciones, sino hay enlaces para los foros relacionados con la palabra en cuestión.

En resumen, mi postura es que si nos ponemos flexibles, cuando alguien busque "paralelepípedo" en el diccionario le van a aparecer enlaces a 10 hilos hoy, 120 hilos mañana y 300,000 en un mes. (Algo exagerado, lo sé ).

Un abrazo.


----------



## danielfranco

Con respecto a los lenguajes, y con todo respeto, nunca de los nuncas se satisfacerán todas las dudas que puedan existir sobre cualquier idioma. Es posible que un hilo haya llegado a su conclusión porque el que lo inició se sienta satisfecho con las respuestas recibidas, pero si hubiera una nueva perspectiva sobre el mismo tema que cree nuevas preguntas, yo creo que es apropiado y deseable que se expresen esas dudas en el mismo hilo, para enriquecer el aprendizaje y entendimiento sobre ese tema en particular para todos los participantes.

Es decir, no.

Saludos,
D


----------



## bb008

Hola

Yo pienso que en la gran mayoría de las veces la primera vez que alguien entra al foro y no lo conoce y quizás haya leído las normas etc., etc., se le hace difícil conocer este diccionario, a mí me costo mucho explorarlo y sin embargo con una simple recomendación amable creo que sería suficiente para que el forero busque la información si ya existe, sin necesidad de ser pedante.

Por lo demás estoy muy de acuerdo con lo dicho por Daniel Franco, ya que de una misma duda, pueden generarse un montón de respuestas que pueden llevarnos a entender muchas dudas que rondan nuestra cabeza y que por tener "miedo" a preguntar nos quedamos con ellas y quizás es muy posible que otras personas tengan la respuesta clara y concisa que se necesita.


----------



## alexacohen

Giorgio Lontano said:


> El problema con esto es que he visto muchos "foreros de 1 post" que sólo hacen una pregunta que no les costaba nada buscar en el mismo diccionario de WR, en donde no sólo se pueden encontrar traducciones y definiciones, sino hay enlaces para los foros relacionados con la palabra en cuestión.
> 
> En resumen, mi postura es que si nos ponemos flexibles, cuando alguien busque "paralelepípedo" en el diccionario le van a aparecer enlaces a 10 hilos hoy, 120 hilos mañana y 300,000 en un mes. (Algo exagerado, lo sé ).


De acuerdo; y no creo que nadie responda a un newbie que hace una pregunta ya respondida con un tono de "regaño". Normalmente, por lo que he visto, se le remite a los hilos que ya han sido respondidos.

Los newbies así pueden buscar la información, pedante o no, muy fácilmente: sólo tienen que seguir el enlace.

Otra cosa es cómo se le responde a un forero que ya no es un newbie que pregunta por la traducción de "fuck you, fuck off" por quinta vez. Que los hay. En ese caso, creo sinceramente que perder la paciencia, que no los estribos, es disculpable understandable.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

A nasty and unkind answer is always wrong and out of place, however let me give you a little hint 



> 1. CONSULTE ANTES EL DICCIONARIO
> Antes de preguntar, busque la respuesta en el diccionario WordReference o utilice la herramienta de búsqueda para buscar hilos previos sobre la palabra o frase en la que usted esté interesado.
> La herramienta de búsqueda se utiliza haciendo clic sobre el botón “SEARCH” (“BUSCAR” en español) en el menú de los foros.
> Un “hilo” es la cadena de mensajes públicos iniciada por una consulta.


----------



## alexacohen

That's what I have learned to my cost, Paul.

It's better never to answer those foreros, but to click the "report-a-post" triangle .


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

alexacohen said:


> That's what I have learned to my cost, Paul.
> 
> It's better never to answer those foreros, but to click the "report-a-post" triangle .


 
 ¡Hé aquí lo que hay que hacer!

No need to be rude then...


----------

